# Single Motor



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

How far out will you run on a single motor?


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

depends on the motor and how much you trust it. Not far with an 1982 2 stroke, maybe farther with a new motor. I think SEATOW says they have a 50 mile range in their contract,though I have heard of them coming out farther.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yamaha 4 stroke....ill head 60 without question......on the RIGHT DAY


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Yamaha f225, been 60+, just pick your days and make sure you know your boat! 2 motors are better, but 1 is all i've got.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

On a Yamaha......... maybe 30 miles for me

On a Merc...... Don't leave Joes Bayou.....


More seriously, I think twin engine systems are a bit overrated UNLESS you have separate battery setups and separate fuel systems.....


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished 50+ miles a lot of times with a single Merc.



When I went to twins, I made sure that each engine could plane the boat off by itself.


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Fished Petronis and Double Yellow in a 19ft Cape Horn with a 115 Yamaha 2 Stroke. We had to carry gas cans but felt safe with 1 motor. Have twins now on a 24 Cape feel even safer.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not more than 3 miles for me :angeloke


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I prefer twins but think even w/ twins you have to be very vigilant on small boats. Our biggest risk w/ open boats is lightning. 

Currently I have a singe 4-stroke Yamaha, maintained like an airplane, and will go 40 miles from a sea-buoy. Forexample, as aDestin boat I may be 50 miles from Destin, but 38 from Pensacola. I used to limit it to 30 miles but expanded to 40 based on the coast guard's newVHF coverage out 40 miles, plus I have an EPIRB, file a float plan with a responsible friend, and watch the weather real close before we go and while out there.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

went out to the tenneco last week no prob on my 2 stroke 225 yamaha. I plan to troll the nipple soon. Just have a plan and make sure you know your engine and bring some spare parts if possible.


----------



## kennyb (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been out to the Horseshoes and the Exxon Rig out of Biloxi, 265 miles round trip. You have to really pick your days with a smaller boat and one engine, be prepared for the worst, and make sure you have Sea Tow or Tow Boat US. I have a 23 ft Cobia CC with a 225 OX66.

Kenny B

www.fishingmgc.net


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I take my single engine 19' Trophy out to 26 miles regularly. 26 miles or 10 miles. I still ain't swimming it. So my VHF is good and tow insurance is good. Pick the good weather days and it's no problem.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I have come home from waaay off-shore more than several times on one motor,,,,in a twin engine boat. I did switch to twins shortly after I got hooked on off-shore fishing, but I don't remember losing power before I had the "spare"..

Stuff happens to the best maintained engines. If you are daring the trip, I'd suggest a reliable seaworthy friend to convoy with. The downside is that you may have to be the savior, but that too is a good thing...

PBGFC was a good source of allies.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been 33 miles off on my old 1992 200hp yamaha (2 stroke of course..). On a 21 foot celebrity Fish Hawk WA.

I won't lie, I was a little nervous. I regularly go out 20 miles or so and I am not so nervous about that. Just make sure my vhf works good and seatow is up to date.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been 40+ miles with our single Yammie F150. Big Cajones to the guys with the 19' cape that went to the rigs...thats hardcore.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Trolled the 131 in a 17 footer with a 90 hp Yamaha last summer. That was dumb but I made it back. 

I was solo but had buddies out there in big boats. Still don't think I'd do it again.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

i had a 21 cape horn with a 200 yama and i did 60 + easy most of the time .. i still do it but i pick my days .. im crazy most of the time but like they said above lighting is something I wouldn't play with ..


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Been to the petronius a few times in my 21 foot boat.As long as the motor runs good you can go anywhere.The main thing is to make sure you have plenty of gas.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Troll the 131 hole & out pass the Nipple a couple of times. Gas ain't the problem (120 gallon tank) it catching a calm day on the weekend.Have a 200 Merc. EFI.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

On one motor? I'll go to the ramp on one motor, then launch the boat and go 50-80 each way on two. I won't fish on a boat that does'nt have twins.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fishyfingers (8/21/2009)*On one motor? I'll go to the ramp on one motor, then launch the boat and go 50-80 each way on two. I won't fish on a boat that does'nt have twins.


:doh:doh:banghead:doh:doh


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Monkey Boat way out here!!

I have a 20-6 wellcraft with a single Mercruiser I/O. We run 60+ mls. on good days(calm). We've been caught before in some storms before. I ain't scared to run 60+ mls. in a single engine boat. I don't like to get in water deeper than my anchor rope(1200ft.)I keep tow boat up to date and I have an EPIRB with internal GPS with a good battery. IMO, I'd rather be 60mls. offshore in a single engine boat that has an EPIRB than I would be 10mls. offshore in a boat that has twins and no EPIRB. Don't let 2 motors get you over confident. Nor let an EPIRB also. There has been many,many times we will fish 60+mls. in calm seas and clear skies, only to get back in the storm zone (within25mls.) of shore and be blasted by storms and rough water. Talked to people and they say they dodged storms all day within the 25ml. zone. While we had calm seas and clear skies allday 60mls. out. Becareful and KNOW your vessel. Take spare parts,and such. I have a manual fuel pump on my motor, but I also have a electric fuel pump mounted and ready to go if the manual goes out. It helps to be a Mc Gyver kind of person to make long runs, heck to even fish in the Bay helps. Beprepared for the worse and hope for the best. Now, get out there and "Pump & Wind on'em". Just remember the rule of thumb, 1/3 fuel to get there ,1/3 fuel to get home, and 1/3 of fuel for bringing back to the dock. I burn 60 gals. when making the long runs offshore. As a matter of fact i will burn the same amount of fuel as it is offshore, thats to and from , If I fish 30mls. I will burn 30 gals. If I fish 60mls. I will burn 60 gals. Thats including running in the bay. Know your fuel range!!!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive been to the 3 barges in a flat bottom 15 ft boston whaler with a 4 stroke50 horsehonda 

i look back n think "damn i was purty stupid for that" :doh


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/22/2009)*ive been to the 3 barges in a flat bottom 15 ft boston whaler with a 4 stroke50 horsehonda
> 
> 
> 
> i look back n think "damn i was purty stupid for that" :doh




Polar21: I have been 40+ miles with our single Yammie F150. Big Cajones to the guys with the 19' cape that went to the rigs...thats hardcore.





Brandon, I was hoping Polar would comment on his 16' Sea Squirt days. Dang, we were dumb, but we sure did catch a lot of fish out of that thing and I think it improved our prayer life.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Check the offshore reports on the ShurKetch. We were out 30 miles yesterday and at about 3:00 we decided to come back in and found we had no power to start the single 200 Johnson. We made it back thanks to Boat US and my unlimited service. Check it out!! Ed


----------

